# My 65 Gallon Is Fairly Stocked Now! Pics



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello everybody, we'll I recently noticed how much I love watching my fish tank and seeing how they interact ect... but I only had my Jack Dempsey in there so it looked really bare

Over the last 3 days I have picked up three fish

I first picked up a "needle nose gar" or, what I like to call the "Unknown Lanky Looking Stalker Fish" or ULLSF for short (that's his name as of today)

Then, I picked up a big red tail tinfoil barb, no name yet lol

And then today, I picked up a clown knife fish, hes just gorgeous! and tiny... about 2 inches

Here's some pics for you guys, comments/suggestions on my aquascaping would be greatly appreciated









the entire tank (damn that barb moves fast):



Clown Knife and my Jack dempsey (best shot I could get of the clown.. hes hidden pretty well):



ULLSF, stalking as always:



the nameless red tail tinfoil barb:



If anybody is wondering, the minnows are not part of the collection LOL.. I'm sure I will wake up and they will all be gone like the guppies I put in when there was only the stalker fish and the JD..

so I think it will be carnage (besides the barb cuz hes a puss..)

Thanks for looking everybody! Any comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

nice looking setup bud. I love the knife fish!!!


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

FishermanCanada said:


> nice looking setup bud. I love the knife fish!!!


thanks man! I really tried my best to give them a nice cave to hide in, and when not in that cave they have the plants around to feel safe









And yes the knife fish is awesome! I was at work yesterday and I saw him.. the two others had much less spotting on them, and I really liked him because he had more markings. So I went in today and picked him up

Lol I got a discount too.. he was 9.99$ I got him for like 7 bucks or something like that, and no tax









Thanks again bro!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

love the slate rock you set up to give the cave effect. i do the same thing

any updates lately? lets see some new pics even


----------

